# BRONZER FOR WOC



## starkittyvixen (Jun 4, 2012)

HELLO LADIES,   PLEASE HELP A GIRL OUT.... I AM IN DIRE NEED OF A MATTE BRONZER. I AM NC50 AT MY DARKEST. I HAVE IMAN CLAY , I CANNOT REMEMBER THE NUMBER BUT IT HAD TOOOOO MANY SPARKLES.. IF YOU CAN HELP ME I.WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT... THANK YOU IN ADVANCE...


----------



## crystrill (Jun 6, 2012)

There's a thread on this already 

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/84996/bronzer-for-the-bronzed


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree that's the thread to check out.

  	But I will say, it's easy for an NC50 to find matte bronzers. Just look for a darker powder with a yellow or red undertone depending on if you want more color, or a sunbathed look.


----------

